# My Biggest Haul Ever! (at one time)  lol



## Nicnivin (Sep 30, 2010)

Sooooo I got up early to get to the mall before I had to be at work today to pick up my Venomous Villains items that my MA put on hold for me.  =)  No pics but you guys already know what it all looks like any way. lol So this is what I got!....

 Truth & Light Magically cool Liquid Powder
My Dark Magic Mineralize Eyeshadow
ES Her Alter Image
ES Vainglorious
ES Vile Violet
ES De-vil
ES Sweet joy
ES Carbon (purchased only because of the packaging lol)
Devilishly Stylish Lipglass
Hot house Lipglass
Revenge is sweet Lipglass
Violetta Lipstick
Formidable! Nail Lacquer (exact dupe for Orly Galaxy Girl)
Mean & Green Nail Lacquer

Then I ended up at Lush...

2 x Mrs. Whippy Bath Bomb
Breath of Fresh Air Skin Toner
Dark Angels Cleanser
Grease Lighting Cleanser
Cupcake Fresh Face Mask
The Sacrad Truth Fresh Face Mask

My wallet is hurting, at least I get paid tomorrow!  lol


----------



## equiworks (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice job!

  Have you tried "The Comforter" Bubble bar from Lush?  It is the single most amazing item ever.


----------



## Nicnivin (Sep 30, 2010)

Don't think I have, will have to pick one up next time.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Sep 30, 2010)

Amazing haul! I need to go to my Lush counter tomorrow and get Mrs. Whippy Bath Bomb! Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## Junkie (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice! I went into Lush for the first time the other day....overwhelming! lol


----------



## mhlupic (Nov 8, 2010)

oh lucky you....enjoy....


----------



## lightgreen22 (Nov 9, 2010)

What A Great Haul, my younger sister is absolutely bonkers for Lush


----------



## Rapunzelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Very nice! Congratulations


----------

